# DISASSEMBLING 1963 IMPALA STEERING WHEEL



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

I have taken off the nut...now what???? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

I finally found something using this thing called the internet. :biggrin: 

for all those that might be wondering the same....


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

ok...got the puller....lets pull off the wheel....

looking at the pictures above you can see that there are 3 small S1 screws needing to be removed. Here is the S1 bit...











picture of the three screws removed...










I'm holding the horn contact and plastic spacer on. remove them...










then remove the horn button...










finally get out the puller. heres the one i borrowed from Autozone...


















attach the puller using the two course threaded bolts and center bolt and go to work..it shouldnt take much to pull it...










this is how it will look once pulled off...










hope this has been helpful to others.


----------



## 63~4door (Jul 12, 2012)

Pepper said:


> ok...got the puller....lets pull off the wheel....
> 
> looking at the pictures above you can see that there are 3 small S1 screws needing to be removed. Here is the S1 bit...
> 
> ...




I done this about two years ago... and since forgot... and then got in a hurry and totally fkd the threads up on the shaft that holds the steering wheel on... dont ask :banghead:. My question is... is the only way i see to now get that nut off is to saw down the threads flush with the nut.... will this be ok? Surely if i locktite it putting it back on it will stay since those threads arent used anyways.... right?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

you could get by with that, and likely be just fine. or depending on how mangled the threads are, you can simply unbolt (will be hard) and the nut may cut the threads back into the stud as needed. if im gonna booger up threaded I always put a nut on first in order the rethread what ive cut.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm keeping this thread; I'm going to need it. Thanks Fam.


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

any pics of how the steering column, turn signal and shifter assy go back on I just bought a 63 but they rigged the shit out of it lol shit was loose as a goose


----------

